# Springtails???



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

I have little white "creatures " that crawl around the soil of my house plants. I only notice them when I water the plants from the top they all float around.Should I seed my vivarium with these things? I don't have any frogs yet so it may give them a chance to populate.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

The frogs will eat them, so if they are springtails, then yes seed them ^_^ Only prob is, I seeded my tank with them a while ago, and I found them all drowned in my water dish :? so I had to remove it


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

they drowned in your water dish? that's weird... Mine love to hang out in the water dish, but they float on the top.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Well they were floating and I could see them moving, so I kind of assumed they were drowning and tried to get them onto a leaf and 'rescue' them so they could be eaten.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

They weren't drowning; that's just what springtails do--often just float and wriggle on top of water. You may find them on top of some quiet water, or in the soil, and in a culture, all around the charcoal slabs if you use those. You can find them in house plant soil if it is especially damp, so culture those, if you can. There are many species of springtails, but those you have for culturing aren't drowning if you find them on top of water. If you look closely, they haven't even penetrated the water surface tension, and haven't even gotten wet. It would take a Mix Master to stir up the water enough to drown them.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Oooooh thanks for clearing that up, that's nice to know...I will have to reseed my tank :lol:


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

mine seem to love the water in my imi and leuc tanks
this is right after i drained some water and before i replaced it








the only bad thing is my imi's dont go down to the water to much but my leucs find it easy pickings in their tank and love it


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

yezzzz thats them. When I scooped out some soil from the plant and attempted to place it inside the vivarium my son bumped my elbow, trying to get a better look, and I dropped it into the water, I think that most of them made it to the land.Who doesn't enjoy a little swim?


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

I have an indoor combost bin with a pound of redworms that always becomes covered in little white critters too. At first they freaked me out but now I'm thinking they would be good to introduce into my terrarium. Is there anyway to be sure they are springtails or is it pretty safe to assume they?


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

There are a lot of different tiny soil insects, but I would guess that your those in your earth worm compost would be good food for the frogs, whatever they are. You can look at them under a hand lens and compare them with an insect guide.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't think I would take them out of your houseplants and put them in your frog tank, though. Do you fertilize or treat your house plants in any way? Even if you don't, do you know if the soil you use has fertilizer added? a lot of it does.


----------

